# Datenformate S5: DF, KC, KF... nach S7



## screwdriver (25 Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich muss eine WinCCProjekt von S5 auf S7 umstellen. Das Problem ist, dass ich nachdem ich die Verbindung von S5 auf S7 umgestellt habe, die "alten S5 Datentypen" in der Variablenliste nicht mehr anwählen kann. Jetzt hab ich das ganze so umgesetzt (siehe unten) 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so richtig ist? Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Liste wo die Datentypen S5 zu S7 drinn stehen?

*S5*.................. *S7
*Byte................ Byte
DF................... DInt
KC ...................StringChar
KF.................... Int
KG ...................Real
KH ..................Word
KM................. Word
KS ..................StringChar
KT .................Timer
KY .................Byte
String............ String

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Mai 2012)

screwdriver schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Liste wo die Datentypen S5 zu S7 drinn stehen?




Schau hier ab Kap. 3.10 :

http://support.automation.siemens.c...odeid=45530887&view=Fit&pagemode=none&page=65


----------

